# Smoked Cheesy Hashbrowns with Crawfish and Andouille Sausage



## kilo charlie (Aug 10, 2020)

*Smoked Cheesy Hashbrowns with Crawfish and Andouille Sausage*​*


*
7 oz Andouille sliced then quartered

16 oz frozen crawfish tails - Thawed

16 oz sour cream

2 cups shredded cheese

30 oz bag of Oreida Hashbrowns Thawed

1 Teaspoon Smoked Kosher Salt

1 Teaspoon Black Pepper

1 packet of Ranch Dip mix

1 10.5 oz can Cream of Chicken Soup

1/4 to 1/2 cup crushed Kettle Cooked Jalapeño Chips

Using a LARGE bowl dump in sour cream and whisk in Ranch Dip mix then add Salt, Pepper, Soup and whisk together.
Add in hashbrowns, cheese and Andouille Sausage and whisk together. Add the crawfish tails last and don't over mix to keep them from breaking up.

Pour mixture in a disposable foil pan and smooth it out.Top with crushed jalapeño chips.

Put in smoker at 350F for 60 minutes or until the center is 160F IT.

I had pondered adding some Cajun seasoning but the crawfish had plenty on them and the Ranch Dip mix was a perfect balance to that.


Definitely not 

 Misplaced Nebraskan
  quality photos....


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 10, 2020)

Big YUM on that one . Son makes the " cheesy taters " gonna have to show him this . Love the added sausage in there . Thanks for the post and the ideas .


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 10, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Big YUM on that one . Son makes the " cheesy taters " gonna have to show him this . Love the added sausage in there . Thanks for the post and the ideas .


Both the sausage and the crawfish make this dish out of the park!  It's more of a meal.. but I couldn't find the right category to put it in LOL


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks and sounds great


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 10, 2020)

kilo charlie said:


> It's more of a meal..


What else you need ? I really like this one . 
Also the bottom of the bag chip section of the pantry works great for things like this .


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 10, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> What else you need ? I really like this one .
> Also the bottom of the bag chip section of the pantry works great for things like this .




And that's exactly what happened LOL


----------



## xray (Aug 10, 2020)

Wow! This is something I want to make, it looks awesome!

Bookmarked


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 10, 2020)

That looks really good and great idea! LIKE!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 10, 2020)

xray said:


> Wow! This is something I want to make, it looks awesome!
> 
> Bookmarked



Thank you and it's a home run! 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> That looks really good and great idea! LIKE!




Thank you!


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 10, 2020)

Great idea. that looks like something I could really get into. Like.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 10, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Great idea. that looks like something I could really get into. Like.



Thank you! It's definitely worth trying!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2020)

Holy cow that looks & sounds incredible!
Gotta give it a try!
Thanks for posting the recipe!
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 10, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Holy cow that looks & sounds incredible!
> Gotta give it a try!
> Thanks for posting the recipe!
> Al


Thank you and you're welcome!  Hope you enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeehaaa!!!!
Now there's some Reneck Vittles I'd be willing to fight Jethro for.
Well, Elly May anyway!
Like

Bear


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeehaaa!!!!
> Now there's some Reneck Vittles I'd be willing to fight Jethro for.
> Well, Elly May anyway!
> Like
> ...


Heck I'd wrestle with Elly May for far less!! 

Definitely worth adding to your to do list tho!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh Hell Yeah!
That sounds like an incredible Coonass Casserole fo'sho!
Every ingredient in there is top shelf 

Ya ever notice that the word incredible consists mostly of the word edible! Coincidence?


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 10, 2020)

This looks awesome! We love the cheesy tater casserole so I'm sure we would tear this up! May have to guve it a try soon!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 10, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Oh Hell Yeah!
> That sounds like an incredible Coonass Casserole fo'sho!
> Every ingredient in there is top shelf
> 
> Ya ever notice that the word incredible consists mostly of the word edible! Coincidence?



I've learned something new today... Thank you!




Sowsage said:


> This looks awesome! We love the cheesy tater casserole so I'm sure we would tear this up! May have to guve it a try soon!



Thank you and go for it!!


----------



## cornman (Aug 11, 2020)

That looks stick-to-your-ribs good!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 11, 2020)

cornman said:


> That looks stick-to-your-ribs good!


It's been officially approved by the neighbors and requested at the next gathering!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 11, 2020)

Outstanding job KC!  Definitely adding this one to the list!  Congrats on the deserved ride!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 11, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Outstanding job KC!  Definitely adding this one to the list!  Congrats on the deserved ride!




HAHA Thank you sir! I'm curious how you'd photograph a dish like this LOL


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 11, 2020)

That looks and sounds outstanding! YUM!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 11, 2020)

creek bottom said:


> That looks and sounds outstanding! YUM!



Thank you!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm using a run of the mill Android smartphone, a decent but not excellent camera.

Clean your lens.
Particularly on your cell phone, as they get dirty/clouded quick from fingerprints, other smudges and in our case steam from hot food.

No flash!

Lighting
Lots of bright diffused light.
I turn on every light in the kitchen.
I have two spots in my kitchen that I get the best pics in due to lighting.
Take it outside, especially on overcast days or in the shade of a tree or patio.

Angles
Get away from the Straight Down plated shots.
Get down with your subject, from on-level to 45°.
Turn that plate around and take multiple pics from every angle.
If one is blurred the 3rd or 6th may not be.

Get up close and fill the frame.
If you've a Macro setting,.try using it.

Focus
Focus in on your primary subject it's okay for the background to be blurry.

Learn your camera's settings and learn which settings works for your best pics.
Steady hands, brace your hands on their heels, elbows, a shoulder against the fridge. 
Make yourself into mono, bi or tripod.

Staging
I definitely stage pics and use props.
Presentation is everything, make it look good.

Lots of pics!
I generally take strings of 4-6+pics in rapid fire from each angle.
Dozens of pics for each one I choose to post up.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2020)

While hot, steamy food might make a great shot for one pic.
That cheese melting off a burger or something, Oh yeah, that's the ticket. 
For something like a casserole.
I might go so far as to freeze a section so I can get clean cuts showing the layers and morsels of food within that photogenic cube of casserole.
Again, presentation is everything!
I'm not above actually placing morsels in the food in in the food in order to make it look it's best.
If it has crawfish and andouille sausage, they're going to be in the pic.
I like using fresh sprigs a herbs to compliment the primary subject.

Plating or presentation is art!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I'm using a run of the mill Android smartphone, a decent but not excellent camera.
> 
> Clean your lens.
> Particularly on your cell phone, as they get dirty/clouded quick from fingerprints, other smudges and in our case steam from hot food.
> ...




HAHA Thank you for the advice! I do play around with pictures a small amount...  a dish like this is a PITA in my opinion and 

 Misplaced Nebraskan
 takes some crazy good photos .. He needs something to challenge him HAHA


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 11, 2020)

I've staged a few pictures but not quite to that extent.. but I will keep that in mind for the future .. though I'm not sure there's going to be any of this dish available to freeze for a photo op for quite while LOL


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 11, 2020)

Here's a few things


Homemade Ramen Bowl







Air Fried Bacon Wrapped Tater Tots







Air Fried Sake Wings


----------



## chew2475 (Aug 11, 2020)

kilo charlie said:


> *Smoked Cheesy Hashbrowns with Crawfish and Andouille Sausage*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you said the crawfish had enough seasoning on them.  What brand did you but already seasoned or do most frozen come with seasoning already.  Us folks up here in CT don't experience crawfish much.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 11, 2020)

Heck people in Canada Iowa don't have any experience with crawfish either.. . but the local Wal Mart carries this


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2020)

Bacon Wrapped Tater Tots
Dammit Man, those gotta be da'bomb for hor'd'oeuvres.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Bacon Wrapped Tater Tots
> Dammit Man, those gotta be da'bomb for hor'd'oeuvres.




And the best part.... made in my air fryer !!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2020)

kilo charlie said:


> And the best part.... made in my air fryer !!


No Air Fryer here, but I've a well seasoned deep fryer.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> No Air Fryer here, but I've a well seasoned deep fryer.




I used to make them in the deep fryer and top them with shredded mango habanero cheese ... but what if I could change your mind about an air fryer ?

I may have a thread over here dedicated to just such a thing. First post is indexed for convenience. 

I make tater tots in my air fryer at 400F for 12 minutes ... faster than an oven or a deep fryer can even heat up really.. and they are SUPER crispy and way better than either the deep fryer or oven.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 11, 2020)

I second the comment on the tots . That's awesome .


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 11, 2020)

kilo charlie said:


> I make tater tots in my air fryer at 400F for 12 minutes ... faster than an oven or a deep fryer can even heat up really.. and they are SUPER crispy and way better than either the deep fryer or oven.


Yup . Some of the frozen potato products are including air fryer directions on the bags . Seems 360 is a common time . I use 400 also . I use that air fryer at least 4 times a week .


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 11, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Yup . Some of the frozen potato products are including air fryer directions on the bags . Seems 360 is a common time . I use 400 also . I use that air fryer at least 4 times a week .




I use mine at least that much too... makes for easy dinners after 12 hour shifts .... as you can see form my link above I make all sorts of things in mine... 400 is a good temp to get that CRISP!  

When the weather declines to let me smoke or grill I can always make some air fried chicken wings or a cheeseburger or whatever.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

Love it. May have to give this a try next weekend.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 16, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Love it. May have to give this a try next weekend.



Let me know what you think if you do make it!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 16, 2020)

WOW Kilo nice job.

I too love cheesy tator tots, so I might give it a try.

Congrats on the ride!

LIKE!

John


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 16, 2020)

Man I bet this taste is outta this world good!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 16, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> WOW Kilo nice job.
> 
> I too love cheesy tator tots, so I might give it a try.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Let me know if you do and Thank you again!




jcam222 said:


> Man I bet this taste is outta this world good!




Yes! It's fantabulous


----------

